
Senator Ron Wyden Urges Senate to adopt 2FA [pdf] - petethomas
https://www.wyden.senate.gov/download/?id=79B323A8-B168-45D1-9A13-769684C386C0&download=1
======
I_am_neo
I'm speechless "a photo of a chip".... I have no words for the rage I feel at
the incompetence this implies

Please support 2FA

